# John Nash is either losing the plot, or is naturally rude



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*An near-anagram of John Nash is "Hah! Jason"*

And so say all of us. :cheers:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

dude...he answered your requests...more than he should have....

Try not to abuse the ability to contact (and have him reply to you) by repeatedly contacting him...

Send him an email and let it go at that...repeatedly emailing him and asking him questions is going to inevitably result in this....

I don't think he was overly rude here...you could have easily looked some of those things up (specifically Jennings...and who cares about him anyway?)


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Good work ShamBulls. I really like his quote:



> In the future, why not refer to some reference guides like media guides that we print to assist the media and anyone who has questions. There are not enough hours in the day to answer all of the emails inquiring about things that are available to those that care to research them.


Maybe we should stop e-mailing Nash, were taking too many hours out of his day, umm no I don't think so. I don't like how Nash became rude to you, he needs to show more composure.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Mr Nash was more then polite enough, he was entirely correct in what he said.

It is a waste of his time to be answering numberous email's on readily available facts.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I think you were inconsiderate of his time - he's the General Manager of a professional sports team. You were asking questions that were available on the website under "media guide". I'd get on you too if you wasted my time with public information requests.

Suggestion: Call the Blazers main office and ask to speak with someone that can help you - in the future.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> dude...he answered your requests...more than he should have....


He answered my requests until he got bored, and rude.




> Try not to abuse the ability to contact (and have him reply to you) by repeatedly contacting him...



I asked him a question, and responded with necessary follow up questions. I have never contacted him before, and won't again. I have abused nothing.




> Send him an email and let it go at that...repeatedly emailing him and asking him questions is going to inevitably result in this....



This is no defense. We were in a discussion.





> I don't think he was overly rude here...you could have easily looked some of those things up (specifically Jennings...and who cares about him anyway?)



I won't respond to this, because everything that needs to be said about it is in what I just posted above.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Draco said:


> Mr Nash was more then polite enough, he was entirely correct in what he said.
> 
> It is a waste of his time to be answering numberous email's on readily available facts.


Why, I posed the question, does Nash have too much time on his hands. Most you guys said no. John Nash should know not everybody knows everything about the Blazers.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I think you were inconsiderate of his time - he's the General Manager of a professional sports team.



I treated him as such, with respect, and asked him a question. May I ask why have a publically available email address if we're not allowed to ask questions to it?




> You were asking questions that were available on the website under "media guide". I'd get on you too if you wasted my time with public information requests.


No, unsigned draft picks are not publically available informaiton. And so I didn't know about them signing Jennings? Devastating. You try knowing every transaction for every NBA franchise over the last 5 years. Nigh on impossible.




> Suggestion: Call the Blazers main office and ask to speak with someone that can help you - in the future.



I live in England. I do not ring America unless I have to.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I think you were inconsiderate of his time - he's the General Manager of a professional sports team. You were asking questions that were available on the website under "media guide". I'd get on you too if you wasted my time with public information requests.
> 
> Suggestion: Call the Blazers main office and ask to speak with someone that can help you - in the future.


Nash does not have too much time on his hands. He uses half of his day to answer e-mails. That's his job.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Why, I posed the question, does Nash have too much time on his hands. Most you guys said no. John Nash should know not everybody knows everything about the Blazers.


It sounds to me like some of you think John Nash's job is to answer fan questions. I don't believe it is. I believe his job is to run a freaking NBA team, which he is rather average at anyways. 

He is just answering some questions to be nice and for PR points. If he gets negative feedback from his answers do you think he's going to spend an extra 3 hours a day giving every fan detailed responses? No, he's just going to stop answering email all together. Then you won't be able to complain about any of his answers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It's real simple to understand...The players Portland holds rights to have never been signed to contracts, thereby they haven't needed to be wiaved to get rid of them. Jennings on the other had was signed to a contract and in camp. He subsequently was waived, meaning the team waived their rights to his contract.

In reading, Nash simply answered your questions til you bombed out the "All right calm down" bit.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Nash does not have too much time on his hands. He uses half of his day to answer e-mails. That's his job.


Why do you care? Shouldn't you be trying to E-mail Joe Dumars or something?



Schilly said:


> In reading, Nash simply answered your questions til you bombed out the "All right calm down" bit.


I agree with Schilly, I thought he was fine until you said that.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Schilly said:


> It's real simple to understand...The players Portland holds rights to have never been signed to contracts, thereby they haven't needed to be wiaved to get rid of them. Jennings on the other had was signed to a contract and in camp. He subsequently was waived, meaning the team waived their rights to his contract.



I know how it works. I did not know Jennings had been signed. This was covered in the emails.






> In reading, Nash simply answered your questions til you bombed out the "All right calm down" bit.



I'm sorry, but no, HE started it. If you ain't got nothing nice to say, don't say nothing.






> It sounds to me like some of you think John Nash's job is to answer fan questions. I don't believe it is.



Neither do I. Which begs the quesiton of why he allows his address to be out there.






> If he gets negative feedback from his answers do you think he's going to spend an extra 3 hours a day giving every fan detailed responses?



If he gets negative feedback, he brought it upon himself, in which case no, he should not continue to do so.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> I agree with Schilly, I thought he was fine until you said that.



That was a follow up to his "Please." comment. Which, you'll note, came first.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nash didn't do anything wrong. He actually takes the time to answer questions and it's fine that he can do it as consicely as possible at the risk of sounding curt. Get over it.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Nash didn't do anything wrong. He actually takes the time to answer questions and it's fine that he can do it as consicely as possible at the risk of sounding curt.



He did it so concisely to the point that he didn't actually answer it. I gave him some follow ups to get what I needed, he got arsey.






> Get over it.



But how will I sleep tonight?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Good grief! He replied to you more than once. That in itself is rare for NBA General Managers. Why you bothered to write him a dissertation on how he hurt your feelings is beyond me.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Then stop reading. :whoknows:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I will give this take, is it true British people get easily offended? Maybe in England, people have more manners, I don't know. John Nash did however cross the line, he needs to act more professional.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I will give this take, is it true British people get easily offended? Maybe in England, people have more manners, I don't know. John Nash did however cross the line, he needs to act more professional.


WHere did he cross the line?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I that his response of 



> Please. This is all a matter of record. He attended training camp three years ago and played in the 2003/2004 preseason for the Blazers after signing a contract.


is rather tame actually. Doesn't seem to be mean spirited or rude even. He had said that the player was waived, why would he reference another team waiving him?

Seems to be a bit of a mountain out of a molehill, more than anything.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

OK, so we can accept this a matter of interpretation. I interpreted that as a rude statement, and in retrospect continue to. I don't see hwo a nationality thing enters into it. It just weren't very nice. I followed his lead.





> He had said that the player was waived, why would he reference another team waiving him?



I don't know, which is why I asked.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Not so long ago I finally got it through my head that it's not worth becoming emotionally involved in email correspondence because so much it is missing from the usual face to face conversation (body language, facial expressions, hand expressions). I honestly think you over reacted to his responses. Frankly, as someone who is quite busy at work I'm astounded he takes the time to respond to anyone's email messages like he does (and I'm not an executive officer of any corp). At this point I think you should be happy with the information you received. Unfortunately your correspondence with him has probably burned your bridges with him so you may have just lost one of your most valuable resources. 

I'm curious if anyone knows of any other GM's that actually respond to fan email messages? I'm guessing it's pretty rare.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

If you're _really_ needing to ge something accomplished on front, I'd suggest e-mailing John Canzano. It's widely known, the buck stops there. 

[email protected]


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I have never had correspondence with Nash before, and won't after.

The only other GM I know to do so is Larry Harris of the Milwaukee Bucks. I asked him a quesiton about the same topic, and got a dignified and pleasant response.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ABM said:


> If you're _really_ needing to ge something accomplished on front, I'd suggest e-mailing John Canzano. It's widely known, the buck stops there.
> 
> [email protected]




I didn't email Nash looking for a fight. If I wanted a shouting match, Canzano would have been my first and last stop. :biggrin:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> OK, so we can accept this a matter of interpretation. I interpreted that as a rude statement, and in retrospect continue to. I don't see hwo a nationality thing enters into it. It just weren't very nice. I followed his lead.
> 
> I don't know, which is why I asked.



His statements don't look rude to me, I think your just ungrateful and easily offended.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> I didn't email Nash looking for a fight. If I wanted a shouting match, Canzano would have been my first and last stop. :biggrin:



:laugh:

No problem there. Certainly, Canzano would consider himself too _dignified_ as to stoop to engaging in a shouting match with a fan.

Trust me, Canzano's your man - especially if you sic him on Nash.  (Sorry, it's the Conrad Dobler leaking out of me.  )


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Draco said:


> His statements don't look rude to me, I think your just ungrateful and easily offended.




I don't think I'll respond to you now. You're getting rude.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree with draco and the others I have emailed jn several times each time is was polite, you shamebulls are rude for emailing him more than once since jn is a busy man. Look shamebulls at who is supporting your crusade agianst nash is an ex-blazerfan and brand new pistons "life time" fan. 

What happened to the british stiff upper lip? brits are normally rather thick skined shamebulls must be french.

what nash wrote was not rude at all in the US it was dirext and to the point you could have found the info here or on the web he was getting annoyed at your short but over sent emails. I would be annoyed too, the email is for short questions not interviews. There are very few GM in all american pro sports that would even return your emails let alone in the nba.

get over it


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> i agree with draco and the others I have emailed jn several times each time is was polite, you shamebulls are rude for emailing him more than once since jn is a busy man. Look shamebulls at who is supporting your crusade agianst nash is an ex-blazerfan and brand new pistons "life time" fan.
> 
> What happened to the british stiff upper lip? brits are normally rather thick skined shamebulls must be french.
> 
> ...



 Meanie. I'm telling.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Sham....sorry if anyone is getting on you for this post. 
Personally I didn't find his responses all that rude, but those kind of things are definately up to interpretation. The reason I don't find them rude is that these responses are on par with most of his past responses. Obviously, he is a Gm, and he has opened himself up to this public dialogue via email. Which is a neat thing for a Gm to do, however, this also puts restraints on the amount of time he can spend on replies. In the past he has always been very direct and to the point with answers, and this is due to his job.... he can't spend too much time on emails. And, sometimes when answers are short and direct, they can seem rude. We as a people are used to discourse with individuals who have time to make things wordy, to better explain a point and to put emphasis on emotion. However, he really doesn't have that luxory. Just my opinion.

Prunetang


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Shambulls UK = KingSpeed US?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Next time you have a question like that, just post it here. You know we've got that kind of thing covered.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Next time you have a question like that, just post it here. You know we've got that kind of thing covered.



Annoyingly, I did, about 6 weeks ago. Even more annoyingly, nowhere in the ensuing thread did the fact that Jennings had been signed come up. Indeed, I came away with the opposite impression. But it was merely an impression.

The reason I took it to Nash was because of the second part of the original question - since Sheffer retired, why keep his rights? Understandable if they don't have to actually do anything to keep them, but if they do, then why bother? He didn't directly answer that but seems to allude to the fact that they don't have to do anything, so fair enough.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Re: Jason Jennings, WHO THE HELL CARES? He should not be a "player" that anyone needs to do research on, unless you're a long-lost relative or you went to high school with him.

I'm with Nash. And I don't think he's "losing the plot," whatever the heck that means.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Re: Jason Jennings, WHO THE HELL CARES? He should not be a "player" that anyone needs to do research on, unless you're a long-lost relative or you went to high school with him.



I care, because it is for something I am making.

OK?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> *From this board, I learnt of John Nash's email address*, and decided to ask him a question that could assist me in a project of mine.
> 
> 
> The subsequent back and forth has been........interesting. And disrespectful.
> ...


There is also a link to the Blazers Media quide...I suggest you use it since you obviously didn't in this case.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Media Guide 

You will need










This is something that can be downloaded, hopefully it will help you for what you are looking for and you won't have to deal with that mean "John Nash" again. ​


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

To the above two posters:

PDF's crash my computer, but I will look at a later date from another.

However, I don't see in those descriptions anything related to unsigned draft picks, or a team transaction history*. If it's there, give me a push.


EDIT

* = that contains Jennings.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Blazer Media Guide
> 
> 
> This is something that can be downloaded, hopefully it will help you for what you are looking for and you won't have to deal with that mean "John Nash" again. ​


Then, slide him a Coca Cola, smile, and say, "Thanks, Mean John..." :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Then, slide him a Coca Cola, smile, and say, "Thanks, Mean John..." :yes:


...and to think that my real last name is Green!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> ...and to think that my real last name is Green!


Cap't Howie Green?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Backboard Cam said:


> Re: Jason Jennings, WHO THE HELL CARES? He should not be a "player" that anyone needs to do research on, unless you're a long-lost relative or you went to high school with him.


C'mon, everybody cares about Jason Jennings!

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Next time you have a question like that, just post it here. You know we've got that kind of thing covered.


Or hey, try the search function. You would have found this fairly recent post that refers to Jennings being cut:

Jennings and closely related topics like squirrels 

Then you could have searched back and found the original post, and then you'd know exactly when he was cut, and would probably be able to find when he was signed. Or you could look in the blazers news archive, it is probably there too. 

I tend to agree with the other posters. I think you were being a little lazy by expecting Nash to do your research for you, and you did more to blow up the conversation than he did. 

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Jason Jennings LINKS 

Hopefully you can find something on one of these many sites.

Pretty sure that he isn't playing baseball now, so that is the wrong Jennings. ​


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> That was a follow up to his "Please." comment. Which, you'll note, came first.


Instead of continuing to be a pain in his ***, why don't you actually listen to what he has to say. It's public record. He has better things to do that argue with you, and that's clearly what you wanted to do. If him saying 'please' hurt your feelings, you need to grow up. You obviously like to be passively aggressive and act all self-righteous when all you are is an annoyance. 

Here's an idea. **DELETED**

Think about it?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

ProZach, I think I just became a fan of yours.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Here's an idea. **DELETED**


Okay, that took longer than I expected. 

If you missed it, just know, it was a good idea. :angel:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Jason Jennings LINKS
> 
> Hopefully you can find something on one of these many sites.
> 
> Pretty sure that he isn't playing baseball now, so that is the wrong Jennings. ​




I didn't. That's my point.






> nstead of continuing to be a pain in his ***, why don't you actually listen to what he has to say.



I did. I asked him what happened to Jennings, and whose rights they hold. I asked other questions that didn't get answered. It's important, though, that you too listen. You will see that I know what he said. What I do not like, is how he said it.







> He has better things to do that argue with you, and that's clearly what you wanted to do.


Um, no. I asked a question, because I wanted to know the answer to it.




> If him saying 'please' hurt your feelings, you need to grow up.


Rewording what I said so that it is something different isn't very fair now is it.







> You obviously like to be passively aggressive and act all self-righteous when all you are is an annoyance.



Yeah, 'obviously'. I',m sure you base this on our long history. Or the fact that you listened, right?


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> I have never had correspondence with Nash before, and won't after.
> 
> The only other GM I know to do so is Larry Harris of the Milwaukee Bucks. I asked him a quesiton about the same topic, and got a dignified and pleasant response.



You got a dignified and plesant response from Nash back too.....it was short....but it was plesant and dignified.

Clearly though....you wanted more.

_Please_


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Clearly though....you wanted more.



Yeah, I wanted the answer to a follow up question.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> But how will I sleep tonight?


On a big pile of money with supermodels like barfo does?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Instead of continuing to be a pain in his ***, why don't you actually listen to what he has to say. It's public record. He has better things to do that argue with you, and that's clearly what you wanted to do. If him saying 'please' hurt your feelings, you need to grow up. You obviously like to be passively aggressive and act all self-righteous when all you are is an annoyance.


ProZach, you ought to be able to charge by the hour for that kind of therapy . . . that's one helluva psychoanalysis. The bad news is that Tom Cruise called and he wants to talk to you about the side effects of promoting antipsychotic drugs.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

You're disrespectful. Actually, you're a jerk.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Good god man. Nash answers fan emails on his little pocket blackberry or whatever it is when he has a minute. His answers are almost always very brief and to the point. His doing so is an amazingly generous act of public outreach for a man in his position. The fact that he answered you once was courteous. The fact that he continued to respond to you when it started being clear you are deranged was exceedingly courteous.

You, on the other hand, abused his generosity then insulted him then went into an impetuous little snit because he didn't do everything you wanted when you wanted the way you wanted. Little Lord Fauntleroy got his panties in a bunch. Cry me a river.

I implore those of you who email Nash: Please don't ruin a good thing.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

> What I do not like, is how he said it.


Funny thing is when you read text, you interpret it in your own way. Without tone of voice & body language, it's impossible to tell "how" a person is saying it. Unless he used emoticons like this: :curse: 

Since it was your interpretation that he was being rude and trying to point you to a public knowledge resource, then it was yourself who was rubbing yourself the wrong way. :thinking:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Kopay said:


> Funny thing is when you read text, you interpret it in your own way. Without tone of voice & body language, it's impossible to tell "how" a person is saying it. Unless he used emoticons like this: :curse:
> 
> Since it was your interpretation that he was being rude and trying to point you to a public knowledge resource, then it was yourself who was rubbing yourself the wrong way. :thinking:



Well, now that you put it like that.....EWWWWWWWWWW.

Prunetang


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I have emailed Nash (and received replies) 3 times.

Once he was very rude. :curse: 

Once he was very nice. :angel: 

Once it was clear it was someone else pretending to be him. :clown: 

And people say he's boring?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kopay said:


> Funny thing is when you read text, you interpret it in your own way. Without tone of voice & body language, it's impossible to tell "how" a person is saying it. Unless he used emoticons like this: :curse:


My guess is you're new at this whole "using the written English Language to communicate your thoughts to others" thing.

Don't feel bad, you are not alone. This board alone is made up of a pretty even mix of those who can, and those who cannot, wield and comprehend those most dangerous tools of commentary known as satire, sarcasm, ridicule, condescension and parody.

Hence the emoticons. (Think of them as training wheels for reading comprehension.)

Read some great works of fiction. Read some great political humorists. Read, read, read. But watch out! It's a "Catch-22" (great book to start with, BTW) The more you read, the more you'll comprehend. And the more you comprehend, the more you'll want to read.

John Nash is quite competent in his writing and got his message across quite clearly. And quite purposely in a very rude manner. Whatever the reason for his actions, a poor business decision for a man in his position. I guess he doesn't know Shambulls is Paul Allen's only heir.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

good god, we need a trade. Or at least a good rumor.

or ****, a game.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> good god, we need a trade. Or at least a good rumor.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Okay Hap, isthere any truth to the rumor I think Is aw it on RealGM or maybe was HoopsHype I really not sure but anywaysaid Solid Guy 3 flunked the Pphysical so Pistons nullified the deal that's why he's back onboard, huh? :whoknows:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe you should have placed more emoticons in that post MARIS. I am not sure if I could sense the true reasoning and emotion in it. Remember, emoticons are here to help us.


Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Hap said:
> 
> 
> > good god, we need a trade. Or at least a good rumor.
> ...


I heard it's something like that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Now you can leap to defend him, that's fine. Look out for your own and all that. But I ask - what is the point of accepting and responding to the public's emails if you're going to get on them for it? For not knowing something?


I'd rather leap to attack you instead.

Stop asking dumb questions and you'll stop getting rude answers.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Jason Jennings is the author of the bestselling, Less Is More, which profiles the world's most productive companies, and the 2001 worldwide bestseller, It's Not The Big That Eat The Small … It's The Fast That Eat The Slow. His next book, Think Big, Act Small, debuts in 2005.


The subtitle of the 2001 book is 'How I Failed To Make It In The NBA'.

barfo


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Yeah, I wanted the answer to a follow up question.



...and then to top it off....you decide its a good subject for debate on the Blazers message board??? For what purpose? I can see only 3 reasons.....

Either you wanted us to know how much of a jerk our GM is and that we should all disaprove of how he treated a paying fan like yourself (though you anticipated us "leaping to defend him"....which leads me to the next possibility)

You wanted to draw a reaction from the Blazer Board members, in which case it would constitute an act of trolling

Or C....you wanted pity, knowing full well you wouldn't get any.

Can we have this thread closed? I'm pretty sure even Shambulls is dont responding.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Dude, you came off as an annoying telemarketer-type and you took advantage of his courtesy to reply to emails in the first place. Not to mention you're not even a Blazer fan so he probably could care less about bending over to make you happy. If it makes you feel any better I would have told you to get lost after the first email.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

kaydow said:


> ProZach, you ought to be able to charge by the hour for that kind of therapy . . . that's one helluva psychoanalysis. The bad news is that Tom Cruise called and he wants to talk to you about the side effects of promoting antipsychotic drugs.



I just took a Psychology course in College. Thanks for noticing. :allhail:


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> My guess is you're new at this whole "using the written English Language to communicate your thoughts to others" thing.
> 
> Don't feel bad, you are not alone. This board alone is made up of a pretty even mix of those who can, and those who cannot, wield and comprehend those most dangerous tools of commentary known as satire, sarcasm, ridicule, condescension and parody.
> 
> ...


Actually I'm pretty good at reading comprehension, thanks though. I was only trying to put something into perspective for Shambulls, because he obviously went off the deep end on this one. 

As far as Nash stating "Please" to start off a sentence, it was a hint to stop emailing him with nit picky questions, and he steered him in a direction where he could find all the info he could ever need. That was sufficient enough in my eyes, and well beyond most GM's would do. Nash's email isn't intended for a knowledge resource on Blazer history, rather something to give input on the CURRENT Blazers. 

Since Shambulls will not be emailing Nash anymore, I think he is doing them both a favor.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Put simply, as someone alluded to, I was riding a serious crest of emotion at the time of the interaction and the posting of this. I still am. So yes, my judgement has been clouded. 


But no, I am still not happy with him. I read Nash's "please" to be an "Oh come on, please, you're being ridiculous" type of please. And I still do. That's not polite. And so I am not sorry. I refuse to apologise to him, or any of you.


So we agree to disagree and hereby end it here.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Put simply, as someone alluded to, I was riding a serious crest of emotion at the time of the interaction and the posting of this. I still am. So yes, my judgement has been clouded.
> 
> 
> But no, I am still not happy with him. I read Nash's "please" to be an "Oh come on, please, you're being ridiculous" type of please. And I still do. That's not polite. And so I am not sorry. I refuse to apologise to him, or any of you.
> ...


It should prove to be an interesring read.....when your novel does finally hit the bookstands.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It would be comprehensively outsold by a Jason Jennings special.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> But no, I am still not happy with him. I read Nash's "please" to be an "Oh come on, please, you're being ridiculous" type of please. And I still do. That's not polite. And so I am not sorry. I refuse to apologise to him, or any of you.
> 
> 
> So we agree to disagree and hereby end it here.



And this conclusion was of course (like the content of this thread) never in doubt. Which again leads to the question, what did you hope to accomplish by posting your discussion? 

I think you just wanted to argue for the sake of arguing, just like when you wrote to Nash.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ProZach said:


> what did you hope to accomplish by posting your discussion?



Because I felt like it. I'm sure you're about to tell me why it was that I felt like it.




> I think you just wanted to argue for the sake of arguing, just like when you wrote to Nash.


Oh look, you did.

Do I owe you any money for this psychiactric assessment?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Because I felt like it. I'm sure you're about to tell me why it was that I felt like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cut the _bull_, dude. It's fast becoming a _sham_.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I sent John 5 emails, and he was very curt to me as well. 

I first asked how much the hotdogs were at the RG 5 years ago and what condiments I could get with them if I went Sunday, he told me the price, but fogot about the condiments, so I then followed it up by asking what kind of condiments I could get, and when he failed to mention relish in his return email, I emailed him again asking if they had relish, which he had failed to mention, and he emailed me back saying, "Please, of course we had relish, and you should go to the website to find this," where of course I didn't find it.

So I emailed him telling him what a jerk he was. I feel your pain ShamBulls.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Oh look, you did.



I love to argue, there's nothing wrong with it... But when you write to Nash for the purpose of arguing and then get mad that he was curt with you, then I think you're just being a jerk. 



ShamBulls said:


> Do I owe you any money for this psychiactric assessment?



I fail to see how expressing an opinion can be construed as a psychiatric assessment.. Or maybe you're just rehashing what someone else has already said.. For a 'writer' that's pretty lazy..


:fire: :rocket:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> But when you write to Nash for the purpose of arguing and then get mad that he was curt with you, then I think you're just being a jerk.



Except I didn't.


Oh wow, we just came full circle. :banana:




> For a 'writer' that's pretty lazy..


A writer?





> I sent John 5 emails, and he was very curt to me as well.
> 
> I first asked how much the hotdogs were at the RG 5 years ago and what condiments I could get with them if I went Sunday, he told me the price, but fogot about the condiments, so I then followed it up by asking what kind of condiments I could get, and when he failed to mention relish in his return email, I emailed him again asking if they had relish, which he had failed to mention, and he emailed me back saying, "Please, of course we had relish, and you should go to the website to find this," where of course I didn't find it.
> 
> So I emailed him telling him what a jerk he was. I feel your pain ShamBulls.



:raised_ey


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Except I didn't.
> 
> 
> Oh wow, we just came full circle. :banana:


As a wise man once said, if you ride the same horse round and round the racetrack, eventually you're going to find yourself galloping through your own ****. 



ShamBulls said:


> A writer?


You said you needed to know about Jennings because it was for something you were making. I can't believe you needed this for your own personal use. If you're writing something for your website I think that qualifies as being a writer. Or are you going to use this critical information to draw a picture? 

Let it be known, I'm only continuing this conversation so that I can use more of these fancy little icons.

:stupid: :sfight: :banghead:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> If you're writing something for your website I think that qualifies as being a writer.



Writing posts could qualify you as that, if you wanted it to. I'm making a page with a list of names on. It's not what I would term, writing.

:jam: :makeadeal: :meditate:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

fftopic:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Shambulls, just wanted to say your website www.ShamSports.com is tight! You have many features on the site that I like, keep up the good work! Are you the leader of the site?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

TheoSaysNo said:


> I sent John 5 emails, and he was very curt to me as well.
> 
> I first asked how much the hotdogs were at the RG 5 years ago and what condiments I could get with them if I went Sunday, he told me the price, but fogot about the condiments, so I then followed it up by asking what kind of condiments I could get, and when he failed to mention relish in his return email, I emailed him again asking if they had relish, which he had failed to mention, and he emailed me back saying, "Please, of course we had relish, and you should go to the website to find this," where of course I didn't find it.
> 
> So I emailed him telling him what a jerk he was. I feel your pain ShamBulls.


*Priceless!*


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Hey Shambulls, just wanted to say your website www.ShamSports.com is tight! You have many features on the site that I like, keep up the good work! Are you the leader of the site?



Built, paid for, own, run, and occasionally work on.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Hey Shambulls, just wanted to say your website www.ShamSports.com is tight! You have many features on the site that I like, keep up the good work! Are you the leader of the site?



Who let you out of the Pistons forum?

Go back to your home.


----------

